
Early-Stage B2B Founders: Avoid Selling into the Mid-Market First - jjen_abel
https://www.jjellyfish.com/blog/early-stage-b2b-founders-avoid-selling-into-the-mid-market-first
======
rogerkirkness
$50k isn't really midmarket, that's more like upper SMB. Which definitely has
more churn and less durable deals. $100-200k is more like midmarket. $250k+,
but especially $1M+, is enterprise. The problem with $25-50k is that SMBs with
single digit millions in sales can't _really_ afford it. So they're going out
on a limb, which means pressure for them and you. If the company is well into
double or triple digit millions, it's less of a hole in the bucket, and
probably less career risk for your point of contact.

~~~
jjen_abel
I don't disagree with you esp. for a mature product/startup, BUT the article
is discussing acquiring early-adopting customers. I don't know many early-
adopting SMBs that would pay $50K with unproven market value.

------
jjustin_lawson
Totally agree, thanks for writing. Mid-market is a mess for so many founders.

~~~
jjen_abel
Thanks <3 ... The bookends are stable ;)

